# Water resistant 50m, meaning?



## ChrisSE

When a watch is rated 50m water resistant, does this mean you can wear it while you shower, or go for a swim in the ocean (no diving/snorkling, simply swimming).


----------



## Chris Hohne

I usually don't go by water resistance rating. I don't get a watch wet unless it has a screw down crown. Without a screw down crown, all you have are the gaskets to keep water out. If those gaskets are old, they may not keep the water out.

Just my take on it.

Chris


----------



## Stan

*VERY generally speaking*

a watch rated 50M is ok in the shower, hand washing, pool splashing etc. What I have gatehred from reading several articles is that it is not recomended for a watch with that rating to be submerged for a prolonged amount of time. I have worn my BC3 in the pool (I am not a professional swimmer, just a splash and play) as well as shower etc and have never had an issue-----------best of luck


----------

